# what gun is this?



## core10117 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb371/core10117/utf-8BSU1BRzAwNTIuanBn.jpg

I can not find the making of this firearm. It closely resembles 1911 desighn, with the exception of the trigger style and internal hammer. It is obviosly a D.O. only handgun, any information would be helpful.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks to me like a Para Tac-Five...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kinda looks like a Para logo on the grip. If it is, its not an internal hammer just no spur.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree, it looks like a para lda.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Definitely a Para, probably the C7 LDA.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

It almost looks like a para ordenance P-14 LDA it is in fact a Double Action Only Pistol. The have a Double Stack mag. and it was a great Shooter I carried one of those my department issued stainless steel holds 12 rds of 45 acp. I say that looks like that particular gun if you have it you have a nice pistol on your hands...

JBarL


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JBarL said:


> It almost looks like a para ordenance P-14 LDA it is in fact a Double Action Only Pistol. The have a Double Stack mag. and it was a great Shooter I carried one of those my department issued stainless steel holds 12 rds of 45 acp. I say that looks like that particular gun if you have it you have a nice pistol on your hands...
> 
> JBarL


That's definitely a single stack, check out the grip panels. And if I had to make an educated guess, judging from the slide mass forward of the dust cover, it's not a 5" gun.

Actually, now that I think about it, I had that gun. It's an older (vertical slide serrations) Para CCW LDA









_not my photo_


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

VAMarine,
That pic is alot better to see than the OP's pic After reviewing the pic I must say nice catch on the grip I couldnt tell. lol old eyes anyways the para that I used was a 14 LDA it was double stacked almost look liked it thanks for the clear pic. Good Luck Core on the gun.
JBarL


----------

